# Kindle Vs. iPad



## phatpuppyart (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to get your feedback on something.
My daughter was telling me you can use an iPad pretty much like a kindle only it does more...(obviously I would think so being that it costs more too) -  but I was wondering the difference in reading - - what is the difference?

I heard that the iPad lets you store books in collections and that you have the "flipping pages" feel....

Anyone give me any feedback - deciding if I should just buy the ipad or stick to the kindle..

(also - for some reason, whenever I go into the Apple store and play on the iPad - it makes me feel "car sick" - don't know how else to explain it...
to me it just seems like a glorified iPhone minus the phone. ;-)

Thanks in advance for your help.

Peace,

Claudia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both and love them both. I use my Kindle for reading and my iPad for everything else... I would agree that the iPad is an oversize iPhone without the phone. The reading experience on the Kindle is much better (my opinion) because there's no backlight and no screen glare.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

The Kindle is easier to hold and carry. E ink is also easier on the eyes for reading. Just get both  

Verizon is rumored to be selling the iPad 1 for $300 in stores right now. For under $500, you can get both.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have both as well.

The Kindle, as noted, is lighter and easier on the eyes, so it's better for reading for hours on end etc.

The iPad is a fine reader if you're just reading in 30-60 minute sessions etc.  I do a lot of reading on mine, but mostly newspapers, pdfs of scholarly journal articles etc.  Also some Kindle books if I have my iPad with me and not my Kindle 3.

iPad of course does tons of other stuff very well.  Great for web browsing and e-mail, watching movies and tv shows etc.  I use it to take notes in work meetings now.  Lots of good games for it.

I like having both.  If I could only pick one I'd go with the iPad most likely as I use it more since it does a ton of different stuff and I'm not a super diehard reader like many here and only read a couple books a month.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I love my iPad, and it is very flexible but far inferior as a reader to the Kindle 3.  There is an excellent new model of the iPad out, or bargains on old models as mentioned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both, the Kindle is a better e-reader--no glare, lighter, longer battery life, built in free 3G to buy books with (if you go that route).

I also got a bit of a queasy feeling at first using the iPad, I don't get that any more. Not sure what that was.

Betsy


----------



## phatpuppyart (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great replies -- but now I think I'm gonna have to buy them both.

I have a feeling tho' from your replies that I'll like the kindle more for reading.  I had that eye surgery done (laser) about four years ago - and although my vision is 20/10 -- I can't take that glaring light (it's bad enough on my iPhone) -- it actually gives me a terrible eye ache.

So I think I'll go over to Borders later and have a try! 

Thanks everyone for your help on this...

Claudia
xo


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

My Kindle is for reading and my ipad is for playing.

Just as a note: Borders does not sell the Kindle, they sell the Kobo.  If you want to check out a Kindle you should head to Best Buy, Target or Staples.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got a DX and a Macbook Air which i suppose is a bit like an Ipad. Both machines are great but the Kindle suits me better for reading novels. Kindle for Mac (which is what i use on the Air) has a 'sepia' setting which makes for pleasant reading however i haven't yet found out how i can install my own (non Amazon) files on Kindle for Mac. The Air is obviously better for reading anything with color.
If you just want to read, my advice would be to get a Kindle. I got the Air (over the Ipad) as i need to type and it has a full keyboard.


----------



## Slygrin (Sep 22, 2010)

I also have both. The only books I read on the iPad are PDFs and books with a lot of color pictures.


----------



## phatpuppyart (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for that... forgot about Borders not selling Kindle - will try Best Buy instead.

Really appreciate the feedback.

Claudia


----------



## joepr (Mar 16, 2011)

the ipad is excellent and is far superior BUT the kindle is very practical to take out. I can even slide it to my pocket and go walking. 

if  you do most of your reading at home I suggest the ipad but if u like to read sometimes outside, while traveling ... the kindle beats the ipad by far.

I enjoy, for reading, the kindle  better. more comfortable and easy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

the issue with the ipad and kindle debate (personally) revolves around the price
ipad-500+
kindle 189


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Assuming you want a kindle, the issue of 3G vs wifi is next.  It boils down to this:

3G lets you buy a book immediately, almost anywhere and anytime.  It's also necessary if you don't have a wifi setup at home, or very easily accessible. It gives slow but usable access to the Internet most anywhere, also.

Wifi is fine if you have a wifi network at home and seldom buy books elsewhere. In a crunch you could usually find free wifi at a library, bookstore, Starbucks, or McDonald's to pick up a book away from home.  Wifi is $50 cheaper than the 3G Kindle, which you can spend on books!


I went for wifi myself,but if you will be on the go with your Kindle regularly, 3G can be a great choice!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> It's interesting to see how many of us own both devices as I do.
> 
> One thing to note about the glare issues. It's true that you will never have to worry about that with the Kindle. However, there's one thing people often don't think of in reference to glare and the iPad. I found it was much, much worse in the store when testing it because stores are always full of multiple overhead fluorescent lights and often many spotlights as well. In the store, one ends up with reflections from all those sources. That shouldn't be such an issue at home.


That might be true, but I can read my Kindle outside while wearing my sunglasses with polarized lenses... I can't see the iPad screen at all (I have the same problem with my iPhone)


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I have them both and love them both.  If i had to choose only one i would keep my kindle.  I can't image life without it.  I am so addicted to it.  Reading is such a joy on it for me.  Love my ipad but i really can do everything that i do on it on my laptop if i had too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not got an iPad. . .am looking to possibly get an Android tablet sometime later this spring. I've seen/played with iPads. . .and they're cool and all, but I'm not enamored of the Apple iTunes system for getting _anything_ and I can't see me reading for any length of time on it. It's heavier than my Kindle -- was heavier, even, than the Kindle DX I had for a while -- and I had real trouble reading it in bright sunlight -- which, in the summer, I like to do a lot! 

I have a friend who has both and he's a realApple/Mac guy -- he loves it and says he does use it for pretty much everything except reading in bed at night when he uses his Kindle because it's smaller -- and that's when he doesn't want any distractions.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have both. Which one works for you is a really personal decision. But if you are wanting to surf the net along with read, you might look at the Nook color by Barnes and Nobel. I am surprised at how impressed I am with it.

I strongly prefer to read on an e-ink display so I use my Kindle for my reading. I _*LOVE*_ the Kindle blogs and they are probably my favorite light read. I also get my 4 daily newspapers on my Kindle.

The iPad is a great little device to access the internet. I have replaced my laptop with it as I have the AT&T unlimited plan.

And as I said, the Nook color is a great little tablet. I purchased one so I could have something android to play with. And when you take into consideration the price difference, it cant be beat. Plus, iTunes is a really pain to deal with. And if you do not already have iTunes, go android.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a friend who has both and he's a realApple/Mac guy -- he loves it and says he does use it for pretty much everything except reading in bed at night when he uses his Kindle because it's smaller -- and that's when he doesn't want any distractions.


That's exactly my usage of the two devices. My kindle seldom gets used other than in bed as I seldom do any leisure reading any other times as I'm either working, being social or spending time on hobbies I like more than reading like sports, movies, tv, video games etc. 

I'm not an Apple guy at all (only other product I own is an iPod Nano), but I already had iTunes on my PC for my music, but I don't really use it for my iPad other than to hook it up every once in a while so it does the auto backup, and will have to hook it up for OS updates of course.

Otherwise, I don't put music or movies on my iPad as I don't use it for those things (have other mp3 players and don't do digital movies) so I just get things through the App store and use Dropbox and e-mail to get files on and off the iPad.


----------



## joepr (Mar 16, 2011)

I also went for the wifi kindle because I'm from puerto rico and being such a small island is like EVERYWHERE  there is a place to connect to the internet. so I went for the cheap one.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have both and love them both. I use my Kindle for reading and my iPad for everything else... I would agree that the iPad is an oversize iPhone without the phone. The reading experience on the Kindle is much better (my opinion) because there's no backlight and no screen glare.


I agree. I have both, but most of my reading is on my Kindle. And you can hardly read an iPad in bright sunlight, whereas the Kindle reads well outdoors. It's also much lighter than an iPad.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I have access to an iPad, iPhone, Kindle, and PC. However, I may be unique in the fact that I do not play video games-- ever; they simply bore me too badly. I also don't watch nearly as many online videos as other folks (apparently). I've been self-employed for most of my life, and so work at home (usually). I typically do a lot of online research and/or writing or web site updating. So for me, the iPad is pretty much useless (except to entertain my nephews when they're visiting, or maybe check the weather radar during storms, rather than booting up a more vulnerable-to-lighting strike wired computer)). I vastly prefer my Kindle for ebook reading, because it's so light, and I like the display. Plus, the Kindle's battery might last 1-2 months at a time (with wifi switched off), while the iPad easily runs down in less than one day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to admit, I prefer my iPad to my Kindle... It's an all-in-one toy for me. I can read on it (and the backlighting doesn't bother me at all--I prefer it for reading in bed at night), I can surf the web, I can play stupid games, and more importantly, I can write on it. When I got it last year I really thought I was just getting a spiffy, mostly useless toy, but it's turned out to be a valuable tool for me.

I don't think it's for everyone, though, and if your primary need/want is an e-reader, the Kindle is the way to go. If you're a toy wh0re such as myself, you'll want both...


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Like many who have already posted, I have both a Kindle and an iPad.  I do a majority of my reading on my Kindle.  I have found that the iPad is just too heavy for me to ready comfortably for any extended period of time. I have also found that the iPad's backlit screen really bothers my eyes after reading for awhile.  However, the iPad is SO MUCH FUN for everything else--surfing, email, games, etc.  I really love both devices!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

There's no comparison. I wrote a blog post on this ages ago that goes into the subject in depth:
http://femmenerd.blogspot.com/2011/02/ipad-vs-kindle-no-contest.html

Essentially, though, the iPad is a netbook replacement and the Kindle is a book replacement, and pitting the devices against each other is just stupid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I think its a stretch to call an iPad a netbook replacement. You can actually get work done on a netbook. 

My iPad 2 wont ship until April 21, but I will carry it, a K3, 10" Netbook tablet and Nokia N8 smartphone in my gear bag. I also have a desktop at home and a Windows Home Server. Pretty much, there is no 1 item that does it all


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

McGee said:


> I think its a stretch to call an iPad a netbook replacement. You can actually get work done on a netbook.
> 
> My iPad 2 wont ship until April 21, but I will carry it, a K3, 10" Netbook tablet and Nokia N8 smartphone in my gear bag. I also have a desktop at home and a Windows Home Server. Pretty much, there is no 1 item that does it all


I get more work done on my iPad more quickly and easier than my sister does on her netbook. Also, when my previous full-sized laptop was dying, it got me by until I could get a new laptop. Twelve essays written on my iPad say yes, it _is_ a netbook replacement.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

ScaryMerry said:


> Essentially, though, the iPad is a netbook replacement and the Kindle is a book replacement, and pitting the devices against each other is just stupid.


I don't think its necessarily stupid. Many people are fine using the iPad as an e-reader. And it would certainly be better than a Kindle for someone who only reads a handful of books a year since that doesn't warrant a dedicated reader.



ScaryMerry said:


> I get more work done on my iPad more quickly and easier than my sister does on her netbook. Also, when my previous full-sized laptop was dying, it got me by until I could get a new laptop. Twelve essays written on my iPad say yes, it _is_ a netbook replacement.


That just varies by what your work is. Personally I don't want a netbook either though as I need a full powered laptop. To do my work I need something that can run all my statistical analysis software, can handle large data sets etc.

Even for writing, it's only good for straight text. I'm writing research articles for scholarly journals that are full of tables, figures etc. Those are hard to deal with in Pages and the formatting gets all screwed up when you go back and forth between Pages on the iPad and Word on the PC.

The only work tasks I use it for are reading articles in Goodreader, taking notes in meeting (native Notes app and Evernote) and syching the calender with my google calendar.

But others like you who's work is just straight text writing can do work on it for sure.

For me, I use it a little for work, but it's more of a toy for reading the news, playing games etc. for me than a work tool as I need a full laptop when traveling etc.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I have both and love both.  But the Kindle works best for me for reading.  I take my Kindle everywhere and that's easy to do because it's so light.  I bring both when I travel which is probably overkill, but I'm set in my ways I guess.  . The iPad is wonderful for e-mail and Web browsing and I use it much more than I had anticipated.  Both are great and I heartily recommend both!


----------



## B.J. Keeton (Jul 8, 2010)

The way I look at it is that the Kindle is a replacement for books, but the iPad is just a substitute. It can hold me off, but when I'm not out and about, I don't want to be starting at the thing's screen. I never want to curl up with it and lose myself. I'm always "reading the iPad" instead of the book. And that's not the case with the Kindle. The iPad is pretty and useful and everything else it claims to be, but it just doesn't have that essential "I'm a book" quality that the Kindle does.

I actually blogged about this earlier this week, if anyone cares to check it out. http://www.professorbeej.com/2011/03/kindle-vs-ipad-which-is-the-better-ereader.html


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

Its nice to be able to read your ebooks and surf the web with one device. Ipad has that going for it. And the intuitive touch screen controls make it a snap to use for a whole lot more. Ive got laptops and such, but ive never been compelled to take a laptop with me to town for a quick trip to walmart or staples. Ipad always goes with me and i wouldnt want to deal with the ipad and a kindle both, everytime i walk out the door. 

However, if all you do is read, then you just cant beat the kindle for its light weight, cheap price, and glare free screen.

It just all comes down to what you do and how you like to do it.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> My Kindle is for reading and my ipad is for playing.
> 
> Just as a note: Borders does not sell the Kindle, they sell the Kobo. If you want to check out a Kindle you should head to Best Buy, Target or Staples.


Or go to your local AT&T store. I was in there today checking out the newest incarnation of my Iphone, and saw the Kindle 3 there, and was playing around with it! If I can convince my husband to move to Kindle and forget the DTB thing, he can have my Kindle 2 and I'm getting the new K3. I was looking at the Ipad, and do want one... but not for my reading. I read all the time, and especially when working out on the bike at the gym and the Kindle is the best choice for me for reading.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

My husband and I just got an iPad this weekend. Reading-wise, the iPad does magazines (and maybe newspapers too) better than Kindle but that's not surprising since they're image heavy. I'm absolutely loving the Zinio app for magazines - I'd stopped reading magazines because I got so into reading books on my Kindle and I didn't have time for magazines too. But it looks like the iPad might inspire me to make more time.

But my Kindle still wins for book reading. If you want an ereader, get a dedicated ereader. If you want a tablet computer with the added bonus of an ereader, get the iPad.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> Seriously, I hope they really improve the web browser in the Kindle. I love having that feature, but it needs upgrades.


And I, on the other hand, _like_ that it's limited -- much less likely to distract me! It's great to have in an emergency, but, for the most part, if I have any inkling I'll need to get on the Internet, I'll have a better device with me for doing so.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> You can surf the web with the Kindle also. You just need a lot of time, patience, and the willingness to turn off website images.
> 
> Seriously, I hope they really improve the web browser in the Kindle. I love having that feature, but it needs upgrades.


Yeah, I find it largely useless currently, which is a big reason why I just went wifi only. It freezes when I try to check either my hotmail or my work e-mail on the webmail site. And that's about all I'd even try to use it for when traveling.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I don't think its necessarily stupid. Many people are fine using the iPad as an e-reader.


I'm one of those people. I really love the iBooks e-reader. Personally, I think it offers better features that are easier to use. Yes, the iPad is heavier, but for me anyway, I prefer it.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

No iPad, but I did read on my iPod Touch for too long. The Kindle is much nicer on my eyes--much better than having to struggle through a mass market paperback.  The screen glow from the iPod was too much.


----------



## techWHAM (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a video I did for my blog showing the IPad, Nook Color, Kindle and Nook in different lighting conditions, etc...


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

I also have both. They are very different beasts. Apples and oranges. As others have said, you can read on the Ipad, but I don't find it nearly as pleasant as reading on the Kindle. A lot of why I got a Kindle was to reduce hand fatigue from holding heavy books and turning pages (I have fibromyalgia.) The Ipad heavier than a lot of hardback books, and less ergonomic, for me anyway.

Forgot to mention, I do like the Nook app on my Ipad for children's books. The color and touch screen are great for that.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have an iPhone 4, an iPad, and a Kindle 3, and I absolutely love them all. I use my iPad  mostly of an evening when I'm not back in my office. I use my iPhone for surfing, checking email and boards, and using many of the great apps. My Kindle, however, if by far my most favorite device for reading. Hands down. I don't surf the internet on my Kindle because I always have my iPhone, iPad, PC, or laptop handy. 

If I had to decide between the Kindle and the iPad (for reading), I'd pick my Kindle. Fortunately, I don't have to make that choice.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow TechWham -- you're like the Consumer Reports of e-readers.  That was very helpful!

If I could control the universe, I'd have one device that could morph into different things at the touch of a button (or voice command).  With this all-in-one device, I could change from a back -lit screen to perfect e-print technology (or a blend of the two), has a big enough keyboard so that I can write comfortably on it, has all my favorite programs (like Word and Quickbooks), streams video smoothly, has a great sound system, and can sync effortlessly with other devices in my house (in the future if our appliances are computer ready -- like the fridge, that can show you what you're running low on). Of course I could video conference on this device.  And it would weigh less than a pound.  And be affordable. I don't think it would cook and clean for me.  That would just be lazy.


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan (Aug 25, 2010)

FWIW, I just picked up an iPad 2, which I am enjoying very much.  However it will not be replacing my Kindle for "pure" reading.  The Kindle is just much easier on the eyes, the hands and in virtually every way the vastly better e-reader.  That being said, I won't be surfing the web on my Kindel either...the right tool for the right job!


----------



## techWHAM (Mar 28, 2011)

BMathison said:


> Wow TechWham -- you're like the Consumer Reports of e-readers. That was very helpful!
> 
> If I could control the universe, I'd have one device that could morph into different things at the touch of a button (or voice command). With this all-in-one device, I could change from a back -lit screen to perfect e-print technology (or a blend of the two), has a big enough keyboard so that I can write comfortably on it, has all my favorite programs (like Word and Quickbooks), streams video smoothly, has a great sound system, and can sync effortlessly with other devices in my house (in the future if our appliances are computer ready -- like the fridge, that can show you what you're running low on). Of course I could video conference on this device. And it would weigh less than a pound. And be affordable. I don't think it would cook and clean for me. That would just be lazy.


I'm glad you liked it! Thanks. Your device sounds like something I would buy! 

But seriously, if they could make E-Ink as fast/reactive/useful as back-lit screens, then THAT would be the ultimate e-reader.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Haven't played with the ipad yet


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Add me to the others who have both. I never read on the iPad (at least, nothing except web articles). The Kindle is my go to reading device. The iPad is for everything else.

I have the K3, an iPhone, an iPad a Nintendo DSi, camera, etc etc etc. I have a lot of toys. If I could only keep ONE, it would be the Kindle. No contest.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

akpak said:


> Add me to the others who have both. I never read on the iPad (at least, nothing except web articles). The Kindle is my go to reading device. The iPad is for everything else.
> 
> I have the K3, an iPhone, an iPad a Nintendo DSi, camera, etc etc etc. I have a lot of toys. If I could only keep ONE, it would be the Kindle. No contest.


I'm the same way - my husband and I are gadget obsessed. But if I could only keep one, I'd have to go with my iPhone. I don't know how I ever lived without it and although I prefer to read on my Kindle, I can technically read on my iPhone without problem (and did so for a good 9 months or so before I got my Kindle).


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

My vote goes for the iPad. To me, it's the closest thing to reading a traditional book with all the benefits of the electronic revolution.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

PJ Lincoln said:


> My vote goes for the iPad. To me, it's the closest thing to reading a traditional book with all the benefits of the electronic revolution.


Really? E-ink is much closer to a traditional book than a backlit screen. Do you have an e-ink device?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree about the e-ink. It's amazing in that it is so close to the ink/print in a paper book. That's why my Kindle wins out as far as the best device for reading, and, as I said earlier, I have an iPhone 4 and an iPad as well as a Kindle 3. (I had a Kindle 2 before upgrading the the 3, and it was wonderful, as well.)


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I really like my iPad and use it daily, but not for reading books. I love my Kindle and use it daily but *only* for reading (which I do a ton of) and downloading books (which I do too much of ). I haven't bothered with the web browser since the K1.

I just want to read on my Kindle and it excels as an e-reader. My iPad is a fun toy for other things like browsing, playing games and using apps at this point. The two devices are apples and oranges to me. But if I had to give one up, it would be the glitzy iPad. In a heartbeat.


----------



## JonathanDAllen (Mar 30, 2011)

Another vote for both. I have the iPad 1 and use it for reading in a pinch, typically late at night when I need the backlight or if I'm already doing work on it. I like the feel of flipping the pages, but it definitely strains my eyes. It will also never beat the Kindle for its portability, not to mention that it has far better Audible integration (there's not even a native Audible iPad app), which tips the scale for me in addition to the e-ink.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I would never use the iPad to read books on. E-ink is better on the eyes than reading an LCD screen so close to you for long periods of times.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Really? E-ink is much closer to a traditional book than a backlit screen. Do you have an e-ink device?


Yeah, that. I don't see how anyone who has read on both an Ipad and an E-ink screen could say that the Ipad is the "closest thing to reading a traditional book." Not that the Ipad isn't a great device. It is. It just doesn't compare as far as the "real book" feel. IMHO of course.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

ak_popsicle said:


> Yeah, that. I don't see how anyone who has read on both an Ipad and an E-ink screen could say that the Ipad is the "closest thing to reading a traditional book." Not that the Ipad isn't a great device. It is. It just doesn't compare as far as the "real book" feel. IMHO of course.


Maybe because of the animated page turns and the land scape view that gives you two pages side by side like a paper book?

That's all I can think of for where they may be coming from in thinking the iPad is more "real book" like. Note they didn't say "paper like."

Just a thought. I still prefer my Kindle for reading books, iPad for reading other things (PDFs, newspapers, comics etc.) and all the non-reading functions.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

L.I. Bruce Fan said:


> FWIW, I just picked up an iPad 2, which I am enjoying very much. However it will not be replacing my Kindle for "pure" reading. The Kindle is just much easier on the eyes, the hands and in virtually every way the vastly better e-reader. That being said, I won't be surfing the web on my Kindel either...*the right tool for the right job!*


Exactly!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm another gadget person with Kindle, Android, BlackBerry, laptop, and PC. One thing I find with multi-use devices (android, laptop...) is that when it comes time to read, there are so many other things that can be done instead. If I need to check the web, write out something quickly, or maybe switch between different applications (like doing research), I'll grab my Android device, or use a computer.  But, when I try to read on those, I usually end up getting distracted by something else (emails, instant messages...).

When I want to sit down and read, the first device I reach for is my Kindle. It does what it is meant for (reading) very well. Sure, I have the Kindle for Android, and Kindle for BlackBerry, which do come in handy if I'm out and away from my Kindle and want to read. But using them as my primary ebook reader? Probably not.

I would love to consolidate down to one or two devices, but until Pixel Qi screens start showing up on more devices, I'll probably continue to carry at least two devices with me - three when I carry the laptop.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I have a Kindle 2, a netbook, a laptop, a desktop PC, a iPad, and a Motorola DroidX smart phone.  I will only read books on my Kindle 2.  My other devices have their own purposes.


----------



## techWHAM (Mar 28, 2011)

Xopher said:


> I would love to consolidate down to one or two devices, but until Pixel Qi screens start showing up on more devices, I'll probably continue to carry at least two devices with me - three when I carry the laptop.


Yeah, you have to think those screens are going to show up on a Tablet PC or next generation of the Kindle or Nook...or something!


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Maybe because of the animated page turns and the land scape view that gives you two pages side by side like a paper book?
> 
> That's all I can think of for where they may be coming from in thinking the iPad is more "real book" like. Note they didn't say "paper like."
> 
> Just a thought. I still prefer my Kindle for reading books, iPad for reading other things (PDFs, newspapers, comics etc.) and all the non-reading functions.


 I guess that could be. To me the animated page turn feels gimmicky. It distracts from the reading experience to me. But to each his own right?


----------



## PrimeTime (Mar 31, 2011)

I own both the devices. In my opinion the iPad has more features and  is more stylish compared to the Kindle.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

ak_popsicle said:


> I guess that could be. To me the animated page turn feels gimmicky. It distracts from the reading experience to me. But to each his own right?


I agree - at first, it's cool but when you're actually trying to read, it's annoying. I always wind up turning it off on all my reading apps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PrimeTime said:


> I own both the devices. In my opinion the iPad has more features and is more stylish compared to the Kindle.


I disagree about the iPad being more stylish. 

As to features. . . . .yeah, I guess the iPad has more. . . but they're not features I want when I have time for reading. I just want to read.

That said, I will definitely consider an Android tablet sometime this year . . . waiting, for now, to see if the rumored tablet from Amazon materializes.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

We own 2 ipads and will be getting a kindle.

I LOVE reading on my ipad - and can read for hours and the screen doesn't bother me. I prefer to read in bed at night with the light off, so the backlit screen is perfect. I hated having to use a book light or lamp before the iPad, but i admit this is a personal problem! LOL!!

I'm sure i will enjoy reading on DDs kindle, but it won't be MY primary device. The child that is getting it has a variety of vision problems and the eink screen should be a great boost to her. 

But really, it all boils down to what works best for you - and your budget. I could probably learn to enjoy reading on a kindle during the daylight outside by the pool if someone would buy me the kindle and install the pool  

In all seriousness, the iPad "package" is what i needed - and that I can read books on it is an awesome bonus!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

ak_popsicle said:


> I guess that could be. To me the animated page turn feels gimmicky. It distracts from the reading experience to me. But to each his own right?


Yep, just individual preference.

I like the page turn animations personally, but not enough to read on my iPad over my Kindle. I don't find it any more distracting than turning a page in a real book.

But I'm also one of the rare one's on here who still prefers the reading experience of a paperbook to an e-book and just read e-books for the convenience rather than the experience per se. Paperbooks are less portable and a hassle to deal with if you seldom re-read (thus they just gather dust and waste space, or you have to hassle with selling/donating them or using the library etc.).


----------



## paulkeefe (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a Kindle DX (older version   ) and an iPad ( also older at this point )  and they both serve well for what they were designed for. Reading on the Kindle is far superior for extended periods of time. But if you just want a half-hour read in bed before falling off to sleep the iPad works well because of the back lighting, no need for a lamp to keep your significant other awake.

An iPad can do more; it’s a tablet with a browser and apps. The question is, is that important to you? Are you looking for more than reading books? For me, and I admit I got the iPad as a present, I don't have much use for it and don't turn it on all that often. I already have a desktop and a laptop, one more computing/internet device isn't really giving me anything new. Plus, the apps and internet access are less powerful than what you get with a standard laptop. 

The GPS is the only innovation I care about, for others games might be high on the list. For extended reading the iPad, IMO, is a poor choice.

Voting as a lover of books, Kindle is the best way to go!


----------



## endhalf (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally own both iPad and Kindle now. I must say that I bought Kindle (the newest version) before iPad (sadly, older 1G version) and I was happy with it. When I bought iPad, I bought it for internet, some gaming and PDFs, since Kindle isn't really great with PDFs (maybe Kindle DX?). I'd like to talk about Kindle first since I bought it first.

What I like about Kindle? First of all, it's small, light device that I can bring anywhere I want. Just few days before I was going for a 1h 30 trip  by bus and I couldn't bring iPad because it would mean taking with myself also bag on my back. I can put Kindle into my pocket and be ready to go. I really love the screen wich is really beautiful. I'm heavy book reader and I must confess that reading on Kindle is for me more comfortable than even reading paper book. I don't know if you noticed, but Kindle with leather cover has also its own smell and I just love that . I like also the battery life a lot! It's quick, light, easy to use and less pricy than iPad. 

On the other hand, everything else than reading on Kindle sucks. Internet, MP3s, taking notes and etc just sucks. Kindle is only for reading. Nothing more and nothing less.

Ipad is completly different. For reading it is really bad. I mean, you can read from it but when I was reading for more than 1-2 hours I was starting to make me sick. I'm very sensitive for light and after few hour I got headache and my eyes were like waterfall... But, internet on iPad is far more supperior even than my laptop (it is quicker to turn on iPad than notebook), videos on iPad looks great and you can play a lot of games on iPad (not very good though). iPad is also a lot bigger than Kindle wich is sometimes bothersome and heavier too.

For me, iPad means multimedia. If I want to quickly check my facebook, some internet forums, or check out new youtube clips, I go for an iPad. On the other hand, if it is dark outside, I'm in the bed with mood for an epic fantasy novel, or something like that, I can't imagine anything else than my Kindle. 

I envy those who can read from iPad for long time . It feels like some strange superpower to me... :/


----------



## techWHAM (Mar 28, 2011)

It seems to be a no brainer that both are good for different situations.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have both. I still love reading on my Kindle the best, because of the glare.


----------



## sharonC (Apr 3, 2011)

wish it was in color


----------



## endhalf (Dec 7, 2010)

Sharon: What do you need colors for on your kindle?


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

The only advantage of having colour on Kindle is to see the book covers in their original glory, but let us remember that Kindle is for READING and that's in black and white for most people. iPad in my view is wonderful but it's not an e-reader, it's a computer and eye strain will result in the end. It may be OK for you younger ones but when you need glasses to read you'll remember this. No, I'm not lecturing, it's just a fact. iPad is great for short bursts of reading I dare say but I wouldn't want to read an entire novel on one any more than I read them on my iMac. I can't understand how people read novels on phones - but they do; I've had people tell me they've read mine on iPhones. I'd need glasses and a telescope! Anyhow, we all have our prefences. The main thing is that people read.


----------



## endhalf (Dec 7, 2010)

Just FYI, studies have already proven than displays, meaning even LCD TV, or PC monitor (including iPad) doesn't damage human eyes. It is tiring for eyes but as soon as person goes to sleep, eyes regenerate . That was old "lie" our parrents tried to feed us to keep us away from TV .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

endhalf said:


> Just FYI, studies have already proven than displays, meaning even LCD TV, or PC monitor (including iPad) doesn't damage human eyes. It is tiring for eyes but as soon as person goes to sleep, eyes regenerate . That was old "lie" our parrents tried to feed us to keep us away from TV .


I don't think anyone is saying that it's damaging. . . .only that many find it uncomfortable to stare at a screen -- as one does when reading -- for an extended period. And that's o.k. Some people have no problem, some people find it irritating to their eyes. All the studies in the world won't change what *I* experience.  And what *you* experience may be completely different. That's o.k too.


----------



## phatpuppyart (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the great replies... I think i'll probably get one kindle and an ipad - that way I can still do some educational stuff with my seven year old on the iPad...

Hope you are all enjoying a lovely Sunday morning.. (or afternoon depending where you are at. 

Claudia


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that it's damaging. . . .only that many find it uncomfortable to stare at a screen -- as one does when reading -- for an extended period. And that's o.k. Some people have no problem, some people find it irritating to their eyes. All the studies in the world won't change what *I* experience.  And what *you* experience may be completely different. That's o.k too.


Absolutely. It's something that's not worth arguing over. People just need to try reading on different types of gadgets.

Everyone has different eyes! Some people get lots of strain on LCD, some don't.

And everyone has different reading habits. Someone who's reading for hours and hours a day will probably have more issues reading on an LCD screen than someone that just reads for 30-60 minutes at a time.

And another key when trying to read on an LCD is to make sure to adjust the brightness to an appropriate level, try different background colors etc. You'll get more strain if you're using the wrong brightness for the lighting conditions you're reading in (i.e. have it super bright in a dim room, or have it dim in a bright room etc.).


----------



## endhalf (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ann in Arlington*: My post was reaction to Steve Emmett and quote: "It may be OK for you younger ones but when you need glasses to read you'll remember this. No, I'm not lecturing, it's just a fact." That is not fact, that is actually not true at all . I don't want to argue, I myself wrote here before that I envy those who can read from iPad screen for a longer period of time... I get bad hedache nearly every time . By the way, I have both iPad and Kindle  Well just look up few posts above and you'll find mine 

By the way, *phatpuppyart*, you have wonderfull skill in art covers... That is exactly the type of cover that draws my attention right away .


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I honestly still prefer reading on my iPad and now on my Xoom.I also prefer having multiple sources to get books rather than just being limited to Amazon, but that's just me.
That being said the Kindle will always hold a very special place in my heart as it was what got me reading again and that makes it priceless.

If you are someone who does a lot of reading outdoors definitely get the Kindle, as backlit screens just do not work well out doors.

Enjoy


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

The iPad is sweet, juicy, and a bit more exotic; the Kindle, crisp and good in pies.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have both and can't imagine living withouth either one of them.  I prefer reading on the Kindle because the backlight on the iPad feels like it's piercing my brain after about 45 minutes.  I like reading books on the iPad where the pictures are important since I can resize them to see them better and in color but for regular books, I much prefer the Kindle.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

endhalf said:


> *Ann in Arlington*: My post was reaction to Steve Emmett and quote: "It may be OK for you younger ones but when you need glasses to read you'll remember this. No, I'm not lecturing, it's just a fact." That is not fact, that is actually not true at all . I don't want to argue, I myself wrote here before that I envy those who can read from iPad screen for a longer period of time... I get bad hedache nearly every time . By the way, I have both iPad and Kindle  Well just look up few posts above and you'll find mine


Blimey! I didn't mean to start a row. OK, maybe what I meant was that a backlit screen gives you tired eyes, rather than 'damages them'. I'm with you on this Ann, my eyes complain after long periods of reading on such devices. But not on the Kindle. This is all I was saying. And I still think the iPad is a great device.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Steve Emmett said:


> OK, maybe what I meant was that a backlit screen gives you tired eyes, rather than 'damages them'.


It is interesting how different people are. Many can read on a back-lit screen, or watch TV, for hours with no problem. Others are quickly bothered.

Fortunately it is merely a matter of preference. Reading in the dark, back-lit, e-ink, whatever - none of these harm our eyes. We are pretty robust creatures.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Whomever comes out with a viable device with a Pixel Qi screen will squelch all of these arguments. I was this close to getting an Notion Ink Adam. Too bad it got all weird and never really delivered as promised.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw an iPad2 in Best Buy today. It's much thinner and lighter than my original iPad.

Must... keep... the... credit... card... in... my... pocket.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Must... keep... the... credit... card... in... my... pocket.


LOL! That is the problem, isn't it? Like all those lovely books to download in an instant!


----------



## endhalf (Dec 7, 2010)

Em I the only one who doesn't like that new iPad much? I mean, I'm owner of old one and it seems like they did so little to improve things, yet it cost same as old one. So if I want new one, I must pay same price for just little something extra... If someone doesn't have original iPad, ok, I get it but for me  iPad 2 is dissapointment...


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Depends on what you consider small improvements.  For me, the combination of slightly thinner and slightly lighter made a huge difference in comfort in my hands. (I will admit to having bought a beautiful, but heavy, case for my old iPad which didn't help)  The new iPad is noticeably faster, too.  I don't have much use for the cameras, so let's call that a wash. 

We sold our old iPads  through gazelle.com for a loss of $300 on 2 iPads.  That's $150 each, for the use of the iPad for a year.  $.50 a day was certainly worth it to me, YMMV.

I find the new iPad a vast improvement on the old one, you don't.  Neither one of us is right or wrong - just different.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

endhalf said:


> Em I the only one who doesn't like that new iPad much? I mean, I'm owner of old one and it seems like they did so little to improve things, yet it cost same as old one. So if I want new one, I must pay same price for just little something extra... If someone doesn't have original iPad, ok, I get it but for me iPad 2 is dissapointment...


I agree with you. I was largely underwhelmed with the iPad 2; therefore, I am sticking with my iPad 1. We'll see what the iPad 3 looks like, and I may be willing to upgrade.


----------



## paulkeefe (Nov 6, 2010)

Notice that people who have both still prefer Kindle for reading. When I went to Hawaii on vacation I brought both, the iPad for accessing the internet and maps, the Kindle for reading.


----------

